# Hoyt Satori Carbon limbs



## joshbovaird (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm in the market for a new recurve and like the new Satori. Has a anyone shot the carbon limbs they are offering, is it worth the extra cash or would i be better off with a set of carbon extremes?


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Great riser. Lots of Limb options beyond Hoyt too.


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hard to say on the carbon hoyts. There are one or two for sale on LW.has.

I say border or uukhas.


----------



## joshbovaird (Aug 31, 2011)

Thats why I'm asking the limbs aren't cheap and I know there are some nice options out there. If i go border id rather just save longer and get the covert hunter


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I've not seen enough information online to get a handle on the performance comparisons of Hoyt's limbs for the Satori. The Satori limbs are carbon/woods and the X-Tours are bamboo/carbon and advertised as their fastest limbs to-date. I guess it'll just take some more time for them to get in the hands of folks before we see many reviews of either.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I'd like to shoot some but for the price they are asking, doubtful I will ever own a set. A couple fps really doesn't mean that much to me and high performance limbs typically feel/draw stiff to me. Currently quite satisfied with TT BM 2.0's


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

The TT Blackmax limbs are tough to beat... well priced for the entry level limbs ($150), not the fastest but smooth and quiet. The higher end TT Blackmax RC Extreme limbs is almost certainly a rebadged W&W RCX-100 Limb (white core is the giveaway as is the description, but now discontinued from W&W) and is a high performance limb. 

We're all looking forward to more reports on the Carbon-Bamboo X-Tours.... they are definitely pricey due to the Hoyt sticker. 
The standard Satori limbs... per a podcast are just rebadged Hoyt F2 carbon/wood limbs. For the same price I think you can do better.


----------



## Dgroves1 (Dec 16, 2016)

I have the xtour limbs for my satori and they are very smooth and shoot fast I got 17 riser with med limbs shoots really good!


----------



## joshbovaird (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys I really want a covert hunting but at almost double the price its a hard one to grasp.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I shot TT RC carbon/woods and they were a fantastic limb and at $399 much cheaper than Border or Xtours. Plenty of great used limbs out there too, Winex, Uukha, Trad Tech, Samick BF Extremes, SF Ultimate Pros. Think outside of the Hoyt box.


----------



## joshbovaird (Aug 31, 2011)

Im trying to think outside the Hoyt box thats why I'm asking. The only reason i was thinking hoyt limbs is because my buddy just took on hoyt and I would like to help him out with a bow purchase, wether its just the Satori riser and the carbon extreme limbs or the hoyt carbons.


----------



## catdaddy (Aug 8, 2003)

Well I purchased the Quattros last year with my Buffalo and feel like it was well worth the extra money. I'm sure I could have gotten another limb but also wanted the Hoyt traditional graphics and turns out to be best shooting bow I have ever had.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

There are better limbs imho in that price range 

The older Sammick line 

The new TT line that is WW

In a conventional limb the Border CV's


----------



## joshbovaird (Aug 31, 2011)

JParanee said:


> There are better limbs imho in that price range
> 
> The older Sammick line
> 
> ...


I think I'm gonna go with the TT extreme carbon/foams. Your videos really make me want a Border bad but I think thats gonna have to wait a little, thanks for all the informative videos!


----------



## Edg007 (Mar 22, 2017)

If you want a great feeling smooth shooting bow. Get the carbons!!! Lol. They are worth on the buffalo for sure. Good luck


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

joshbovaird said:


> I think I'm gonna go with the TT extreme carbon/foams. Your videos really make me want a Border bad but I think thats gonna have to wait a little, thanks for all the informative videos!


Thx man 

The TT limbs are very good


----------



## joshbovaird (Aug 31, 2011)

Edg007 said:


> If you want a great feeling smooth shooting bow. Get the carbons!!! Lol. They are worth on the buffalo for sure. Good luck


I ended up going with the TT Extreme carbon/foam and a set of carbon/wood for practice for arou nd the same price as the hoyt carbons


----------



## joshbovaird (Aug 31, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Thx man
> 
> The TT limbs are very good



Id love to shoot one of the border bows before I make the big purchase but they have my attention more than any bow on the market


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

joshbovaird said:


> Id love to shoot one of the border bows before I make the big purchase but they have my attention more than any bow on the market


Come to Denton Hill 

You can shoot mine and I'm sure many others


----------



## joshbovaird (Aug 31, 2011)

You know my grandfather has been telling me about Denton Hill for some time I really need to make the trip. When is it this year?


----------



## BillieGates (Mar 30, 2017)

I haven't seen this information emperically demostrated. People always have opinions tho


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

BillieGates said:


> I haven't seen this information emperically demostrated. People always have opinions tho


Curious... what information are you talking about?


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

joshbovaird said:


> Id love to shoot one of the border bows before I make the big purchase but they have my attention more than any bow on the market


That is a smart thing to do and with any bow purchase.


----------



## joshbovaird (Aug 31, 2011)

reddogge said:


> That is a smart thing to do and with any bow purchase.


It is smart to shoot one if you can get your hands on one. Its hard with recurves they're not hanging on every shops wall like a compound


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

joshbovaird said:


> You know my grandfather has been telling me about Denton Hill for some time I really need to make the trip. When is it this year?


July 27 to 30


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

That's why you go to Denton Hill.


----------



## joshbovaird (Aug 31, 2011)

reddogge said:


> That's why you go to Denton Hill.


I hear ya but that doesn't help me now when I need to purchase a bow. Im gonna plan on making the trip at least for one day, after everything I've heard about it I really need to make the trip and then I can see and shoot a border bow!


----------

